# Need help with names for mystery luncheon.



## margaret (Aug 21, 2014)

I am having a mystery luncheon held in an HAUNTED ENCHANTED FOREST and I need help with names for some of the items. 

What would you call a fork ... twig/branch?

a spoon?

tongs?

spatula?

chop sticks?

tooth pick?

knife?

Any ideas?


----------



## somethingwicked (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the premise behind naming the items? Just to have an idea of how they should relate. tooth picks could be spears or poison darts? Is there anything specifically they should relate to besides haunted and forest?


----------

